# ID camps and DA players



## SoCal GK mom (Dec 17, 2018)

Can someone explain the ID camp rule for DA players? There is a cap on the number of camps a player can attend during the season? How is this enforced? If a player wants to attend an ID camp, does she need to inform her DA coach? Or just go and fly under the radar?

Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## younothat (Dec 17, 2018)

College Camp Policy
https://ussoccer.app.box.com/s/wk8nm2mwq34yvbbu548pvwywmdkklzju

Academy players will be permitted to attend winter college camps provided the Academy Coach has approved attendance. The following guidelines are in place
for college camps: 

a)The camp may be no longer than three days in length;
b)The player may only attend one camp per school per year;
c)The player may not attend a camp if it falls during the competitive season or is equal to 11 or less than one week prior to the start of the competitive DA season; and
d) College summer camps that fall outside of the DA season do not apply and players may attend such camps without needing to request a waiver

Other non college ID camp's  that's a used for team placement, see the tryout session in the above document.


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Dec 17, 2018)

What if a player wants to attend more than one ID camp in the course of the school year? Where does a waiver come from? The coach? US Soccer? The rules are very vague.


----------



## Soccer (Dec 17, 2018)

The rules are there. Most not following them.  I know many who attended ID camps when it was best for the player.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 17, 2018)

If you attend a camp to try and play in college and your DA coach gets mad and kicks you off of the team-  I'm sure there are plenty of teams that would be happy to add you to their roster.


----------



## Dubs (Dec 17, 2018)

Stupid rules.  College is the end game (at least for girls).  Limiting them on the amount of camps they can attend?  Beyond dumb.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 17, 2018)

Soccer said:


> The rules are there. Most not following them.  I know many who attended ID camps when it was best for the player.


Normally if/when colleges are interested they will contact your current coach.   For DA if they approved or know about them in advance you should have no problems, if not then it's anybody guess?  Pretty much everyone knows everyone else nowadays so the notice gets around.

Unless the inviation was personal or only as a campus type preview to a specifc school would I consider over the exact sports and other types of cattle called ID camps.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 17, 2018)

timbuck said:


> If you attend a camp to try and play in college and your DA coach gets mad and kicks you off of the team-  I'm sure there are plenty of teams that would be happy to add you to their roster.


That would be easy if coach kicks you off the team.....In reality coach will bench you and you can not transfer to a different DA team until season is over.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2018)

I’d like to meet the DA coach that would do either one of these things.  I’ve witnessed abusive Coaches, Coaches who cheat to win championships and heard the stories of clip board throwing....but this one takes a real special kind of A-hole!


----------



## younothat (Dec 17, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’d like to meet the DA coach that would do either one of these things.  I’ve witnessed abusive Coaches, Coaches who cheat to win championships and heard the stories of clip board throwing....but this one takes a real special kind of A-hole!


Normally good coaches are the one pulling for you;  if your player wants to get into a specific college they will try to help,  pro route same.

In all cases the player and coach(s) relationship is very important so whatever is done my suggestion is to have the player discuss with the coach(s) first and go from there.  They can be really helpful, when they give your player the highest recommendation that can go along way.

Many top clubs will make sure you're seen or even have college types out at specific training,  games, or events so there is not a big draw to attend ID camps unless its east coast or something that's specific to the player.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2018)

younothat said:


> Normally good coaches are the one pulling for you;  if your player wants to get into a specific college they will try to help,  pro route same.
> 
> In all cases the player and coach(s) relationship is very important so whatever is done my suggestion is to have the player discuss with the coach first and go from there.  They can be really helpful and when they give your player the highest recommendation that can go along.
> 
> Many top clubs will make sure your seen or even have college types out at specific training,  games, or events so there is not a big draw to attend ID camps unless its east coast or something that's specific to the player.


That has been our experience thus far!


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Dec 17, 2018)

This is a nonissue!  Just have your dd talk to her coach.  The intent of the rule appears to be to make sure the players on the team are available for games and even then your coach will work with you.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> That would be easy if coach kicks you off the team.....In reality coach will bench you and you can not transfer to a different DA team until season is over.


Not all teams are DA teams.

Thank goodness.


----------



## Josep (Dec 18, 2018)

While the rule is in place, it’s the dialogue.  Coaches want to help kids get recruited, the college coordinator within the club wants to help the kids, and the club benefits from the marketing when their kids sign.  

I know several kids throughout our DA side that have attended camps, and they have only been greeted with support.  A couple have missed games as a result.  No big deal.  If your club has a problem, maybe your kid isn’t in their best interest.  

Season ends in 8 months.  Make a change.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Josep said:


> While the rule is in place, it’s the dialogue.  Coaches want to help kids get recruited, the college coordinator within the club wants to help the kids, and the club benefits from the marketing when their kids sign.
> 
> I know several kids throughout our DA side that have attended camps, and they have only been greeted with support.  A couple have missed games as a result.  No big deal.  If your club has a problem, maybe your kid isn’t in their best interest.
> 
> Season ends in 8 months.  Make a change.


Any good player can make a change right now.  Many non-DA clubs are looking for ringers as part of their State Cup preparation.


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks, everyone. To be clear, I am not planning to sneak around and get my kid kicked off her team for going to an ID camp and I am not saying that her club will not allow her to attend. I am still unclear about who would issue a waiver if a player wants to attend more than one ID camp in a school year. I don't expect it to be an issue for the coach- I'm just unsure about the procedure.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 19, 2018)

SoCal GK mom said:


> Thanks, everyone. To be clear, I am not planning to sneak around and get my kid kicked off her team for going to an ID camp and I am not saying that her club will not allow her to attend. I am still unclear about who would issue a waiver if a player wants to attend more than one ID camp in a school year. I don't expect it to be an issue for the coach- I'm just unsure about the procedure.


If your coach & or Director approves they would contact or inform ussda if they thought that was necessary.    I would talk to them and go from there.  Never heard of waviers for camps but your coach/doc may be asked for justification on why you want to exceed the guidelines?


----------



## Toepoke (Dec 19, 2018)

SoCal GK mom said:


> ..I am still unclear about who would issue a waiver if a player wants to attend more than one ID camp in a school year.


I think you're misreading the rule. As noted in reply #2 it states

_b)The player may only attend *one camp per school* per year_;

A player can attend multiple ID camps as long as they are at different schools. There are schools that offer a single day ID camp and an overnight stay ID camp. The rule limits a player from attending both of those camps at that school if they're within the same year.


----------



## shales1002 (Dec 19, 2018)

Am I the only one on here that is wondering WHY this is even a rule to begin with ? Why do they feel the need to even control players attending I.D. camps?


----------

